# Turkey Roulade, aka Porchetta or Turchetta



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

For a Holiday Dinner I tried this roast turkey breast stuffed and rolled in the style of Tuscan porchetta! My wife found the recipe and I had to make it! 😲

Recipe calls for a de-boned turkey breast. I called around to the butchers in the area and got an average price of $60 above the cost of the turkey to do the de-boning! Decided to go to U-Tube. 😨 Watched several different videos for the two days before the "operation". 🔪

Results: De-boned and pounded flat.









Next a dry brine with spices and herbs for about 1 day.
Then (forgot the photo on this). Layering bacon, some parmesan cheese, butter and olive oil.
Then rolled it up.
The Results:








Maybe could have made it thinner but the taste was fine!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

You left out the rosemary and the fennel (or anise seed). I think you did it the hard way. I'd have just gotten a butterball turkey breast, the kind that comes with a gravy packet, and unrolled it. Put it between two large sheets of plastic wrap and take the meat mallet to it. Basically, just make a giant escallopine or schnitzel out of it. Not that it would have tasted any better. Great idea, that man. I'm going to have to give it a try and have some folks over. Serve it with mashed sweet potatoes, buttered steamed greens with toasted almonds, a Caesar salad and maybe a chocolate pie with whipped cream. Mmmmm, and I'm not even hungry, yet.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Oldsarge:

Did most of that. Recipe:

4. Turkey breast should now be able to lay flat like an open book. Use a meat mallet to pound out so thickness is uniform and you have a nice rectangle shape.

Then I did a dry rub with lots of herbs and spices (sage, rosemary, etc.) 

5. Cover meat evenly with garlic slices. Cover garlic evenly with sage leaves. Mix fennel and Parmesan together, and spread evenly on top. Layer prosciutto slices on top of that. Roll up breast from one narrow end to the other, leaving skin exposed.

But don't care for fennel and I used bacon instead of prosciutto! And covered the finished roll with baking powder (for better browning) and mayonnaise.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I really like fennel on pork. Whether it would taste as good on turkey is a valid question. Certainly bacon works wonderfully. Almost anything is better with bacon! And 'cover meat with garlic slices'? Gee, that might almost be enough garlic! 😛


----------



## Tom3 (Jan 8, 2017)

Andy, it's gorgeous! I did something similar at Thanksgiving - a ground TurDucKin Roll.













Turkey breast, duck breast and chicken breasts roughly ground with dried sage, and layered on a cookie sheet with fire-roasted, peeled sweet peppers between the layers (all rolled up and wrapped in a bacon potholder!).

It'll be Spartan rations for'23.

Happy New Year to all,
Tom


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Tom3 said:


> Andy, it's gorgeous! I did something similar at Thanksgiving - a ground TurDucKin Roll.
> View attachment 93805
> View attachment 93806
> 
> ...


Tom:
Yours came out much more beautiful than mine.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Oldsarge said:


> I really like fennel on pork. Whether it would taste as good on turkey is a valid question. Certainly bacon works wonderfully. Almost anything is better with bacon! And 'cover meat with garlic slices'? Gee, that might almost be enough garlic! 😛


Oldsarge:
Seemed like too much to me too, so I used Garlic powder! ??


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Andy said:


> Oldsarge:
> Seemed like too much to me too, so I used Garlic powder! ??


Sometimes 'fresh' isn't the best idea.


----------

